# Montageteile für den  Shadow Rock 2



## DeaD-A1m (2. November 2017)

*Montageteile für den  Shadow Rock 2*

Guten Tag,

ich habe einen Shadow Rock 2 von einem Kollegen bekommen, habe jetzt allerdings festgestellt, dass nicht nur die AM3 beiligt, sondern auch die Muttern fehlen. Somit kann ich den Kühler nicht nutzen. Ist es irgendwie möglich an Ersatzteile zu kommen?

Ich würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen!

Vielen Dank und liebe Grüße

DeaD-A1m


----------



## DuckDuckStop (2. November 2017)

*AW: Montageteile für den  Shadow Rock 2*

1. Bei deinem Kollegen Fragen ob er die nötigen teile noch hat.
2. Bei Bequiet anfragen ob sie dir die Sachen zuschicken können.
3. Auf ebay suchen.


----------

